# DS #5244: Beyblade Metal Fusion - Cyber Pegasus (Europe)



## luke_c (Nov 21, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6637^^


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 21, 2010)

works on DSTWO


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow... the release group is retarded...

DL'ing now.


----------



## xist (Nov 21, 2010)

Judging by the nfo alone i think i'd direct most people to the independent release that's floating around. I'm still trying to ablate the memory....OH THE HORROR!


----------



## hullo8d (Nov 21, 2010)

The nfo made me lol


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 21, 2010)

not sure but I think there is ap.
tested on akaio 1.8.1

after loading a save game, everything is locked, even the ''how to play'' menu.
can't pick characters after load game, all slots have been locked.


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 21, 2010)

lmfao @ nfo xDD and the name


----------



## plasma (Nov 21, 2010)

Not workin on wood 1.17 evrythin locked


----------



## Arshes91 (Nov 21, 2010)

well done the release number has change but edit for my credit for found in ds scene is Arshes91 ok


----------



## prowler (Nov 21, 2010)

Arshes91 said:
			
		

> well done the release number has change but edit for my credit for found in ds scene is Arshes91 ok


Just because it was posted on DS-Failscene first doesn't mean GBAtemp has to credit them..


----------



## thedicemaster (Nov 21, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> Judging by the nfo alone i think i'd direct most people to the independent release that's floating around. I'm still trying to ablate the memory....OH THE HORROR!


probably the exact same file.
no release for a week, and then suddenly the exact same version of the game released only hours after i dumped it online somewhere?
i'd rather have that a more serious group would've taken credit though.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 21, 2010)

FINALLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Arshes91 (Nov 21, 2010)

never mind  sorry -_- anywai cyber pegasus is cool game remind old beyblade from psx graphics


----------



## ~Stenny (Nov 21, 2010)

AKAIO 1.8.1 loading the game normally. I don't see any kinds of AP. I just completed all the tutorials.


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 21, 2010)

works on ysmenu  no problems  so far


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 21, 2010)

~Stenny said:
			
		

> AKAIO 1.8.1 loading the game normally. I don't see any kinds of AP. I just completed all the tutorials.


After loading your save game, can you still pick a character?


----------



## RoMee (Nov 21, 2010)

man, you guys complain about everything
who cares what the NFO is, you got a free game


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 21, 2010)

Is this kind of like a Bakugan type thing?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 21, 2010)

They're spinning tops that, you know, hit each other.

The trailer makes me want to play this game.


----------



## Langin (Nov 21, 2010)

Not tried the game yet, I remember the old Beyblade with Tyson! Ow good times. :$ Uhm the nfo is funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No NO BAKUGAN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lucky us!

And eh this game seems to be very good xD


----------



## basher11 (Nov 21, 2010)

scene releases these days... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hope this is good.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 21, 2010)

At least we got Beyblade Metal Fusion for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's simply disturbing


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 21, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> At least we got Beyblade Metal Fusion for free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+?


----------



## rosebunny (Nov 21, 2010)

Going with the crowd. So loving the NFO and the one on Harry Potter. These guys have to dump more just for the nfo's


----------



## al5911 (Nov 21, 2010)

Oooo...what a NFO ...


----------



## aimansss95 (Nov 21, 2010)

Akaio 1.8.1 no ap i think
i'm kinda disappointed with this game
no story line at all


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 21, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Is this kind of like a Bakugan type thing?



No, is very more fun


----------



## YayMii (Nov 21, 2010)

Now I want the US Collector's edition to be dumped.

And the NFO reminds me of something I read about a guy who bought a pirated GBA copy of Monsters Inc, and complained to Disney about the f-word in the cracktro.


----------



## digipokemaster (Nov 21, 2010)

does not work on r4isdhc&rts fw 2.7e


----------



## ~Stenny (Nov 21, 2010)

Eighteen said:
			
		

> ~Stenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, any character.


----------



## Renegade Zero (Nov 21, 2010)

Eighteen said:
			
		

> not sure but I think there is ap.
> tested on akaio 1.8.1
> 
> after loading a save game, everything is locked, even the ''how to play'' menu.
> can't pick characters after load game, all slots have been locked.



Hey I'm also using Akaio 1.8.1, to make the game work for you delete your save file in-game and start a new game again. It unlocked the tutorials and story mode for me


----------



## Etalon (Nov 21, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> who cares what the NFO is, you got a free game



I do. It's a very nice NFO.


----------



## digipokemaster (Nov 21, 2010)

u know what funny about this release we got the EUROPE version release  before the usa one that messed up but those are funny nfos maybe the best ones so far


----------



## xshinox (Nov 21, 2010)

must have american version so i can link it to the wii american version so i can unlock more parts >_


----------



## onewinged_angel (Nov 21, 2010)

Using Akaio 1.8.1 and when loading your save file, you cannot select anything. All locked...
Wood R4 1.17 same issue...


----------



## xshinox (Nov 21, 2010)

did you remember to turn on the AP fix for akaio 1.8.1?


----------



## Exbaddude (Nov 21, 2010)

Gonna download after.


----------



## dan80315 (Nov 21, 2010)

Is this game any fun for non teenagers? >.>


----------



## woodninja13 (Nov 21, 2010)

So my guess is we have to wait for a fix huh? I was kind of looking forward to play this game oh well.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 22, 2010)

Eh unfunny release group + unfunny NFO was enough to make me not download it. I'll find it from someone else.


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 22, 2010)

^ all you do is be a picky person don't you?
you got a game for free and you don't play it becuase of a NFO and release group?

UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## xshinox (Nov 22, 2010)

that's a pretty dumb reason not to get the game. "oh look, a new wii game! i wont get it because the cover looks like **** but the gameplay looks good"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 22, 2010)

I didn't say anything about the cover.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ^ all you do is be a picky person don't you?
> you got a game for free and you don't play it becuase of a NFO and release group?
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE



Well in all honesty, it's not like I would have downloaded it right away to begin with. And yes, as a matter of fact, I will skip it because of the NFO and release group. Don't exactly want those people in the DS release scene 

"lol cock! shit! lol cock! lol! my ass! lol shit! lol cock!"

Sort of embarrassing and a disgrace that we're relying on people like THAT for releases, if anything.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 22, 2010)

sept has had many AP games... strangely this is getting famous here (in my city)


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 22, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I didn't say anything about the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lol a lot don't you? NOT

your a disgrace for not apreciating your getting games for free


----------



## zizer (Nov 22, 2010)

She has an interesting gameplay, I liked


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 22, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Is this kind of like a Bakugan type thing?


YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT BEYBLADE? It was like, the _shit_, a couple of years ago, in between Pokémon and Yu-Gi-Oh! IIRC.


----------



## thedicemaster (Nov 22, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Well in all honesty, it's not like I would have downloaded it right away to begin with. And yes, as a matter of fact, I will skip it because of the NFO and release group. Don't exactly want those people in the DS release scene


you can always try getting it from the original source, which has no NFO and no releasegroup tied to it.


----------



## domino2608 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry someone can help me?
I've got acekard 2i with akaio 1.8.1 and when I touch screen on screen saying "touch the screen" it goes black and I can do nothing.
Please help


----------



## xshinox (Nov 22, 2010)

turn on AP fix in the options


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 22, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol alright? Because I don't like one group? Riiiight.


----------



## jerryle11 (Nov 23, 2010)

Using r4... cant pick character after load 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tried YSMENU.. game wont even load up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any fixes?


----------



## MagnusHell (Nov 24, 2010)

Talking about AP, i'm playing using a Acekard with Akaio 1.8.0 and when i used a special with my beyblade the game just freeze...have someone experienced this too?


----------



## outgum (Nov 24, 2010)

Finally in english, Pretty excited to play


----------



## reimu (Nov 25, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> your a disgrace for not apreciating your getting games for free



You're.


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 25, 2010)

can't choice the player after you save and turn of the game


----------



## plasma (Nov 25, 2010)

i just hope YWG updates Wood very soon. Some of us are DYING!


----------



## bassgs 435 (Nov 25, 2010)

cooleo said:
			
		

> i just hope YWG updates Wood very soon. Some of us are DYING!


knowing Golden Sun: Dark Dawn is released in a few days. I'd say he's waiting to make 1.18 fix GSD's AP


----------



## DarkPokeTrainerW (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys, 
Me again. I found a patch for Beyblade Metal Fusion -Counter Leone- and posted it on the Beyblade Metal Fusion (USA) topic. Now that I found a patch for Beyblade Metal Fusion -Cyber Pegasus- things are getting more fun.
I made a video tutorial on YouTube like the other patch.
Link to Beyblade Metal Fusion (USA) post of mine with the patch of Beyblade Metal Fusion -Counter Leone-
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=266...t&p=3317386
Link to Beyblade Metal Fusion -Cyber Pegasus- (E) AP Patch
http://filetrip.net/f23153-Beyblade-Metal-...AP-Fix-1-0.html
Video Tutorial made by me (switch to Full Screen, 720p for best quality)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywflwVuf7H0

Forgot:
This is confirmed working on my CycloDS Evolution vB4


----------



## +Sertsy (Feb 23, 2011)

^ Not working in itouch 3.9a 

The AP appears

Any Fix for this FlashCard please? ;_;


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 23, 2011)

I was going to grab this till I saw that the release group has problems with keeping their crap in their butt. I don't want to download this and then have my computer contract some disease from handling poo. LOL


----------

